# CMAO Artist of the Month



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

http://www.cmaontario.ca/artist-of-the-month/2015/06/artist-of-the-month-snakebite/

Just wanting to brag a bit I guess. We released our album 2 weeks ago and were announced this week as the CMAO artist of the month. Pretty cool feeling.

Still working the 9-5 thing though. :congratulatory:

2 more gigs this weekend - Friday in Port Stanley, Saturday in Hamilton.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well done! Congrats!


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Cool... Congrats.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

congratulations


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I am a country fan and never knew there was a CMAO. Good for you guys. If you are ever in the Niagara Peninsula, I hope I can come and see you play.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> I am a country fan and never knew there was a CMAO. Good for you guys. If you are even in the Niagara Peninsula, I hope I can come and see you play.


I listened to some clips. I think you guys are pretty good. Pretty good from an east coaster like me means very good.


----------

